# Using TIME to measure event duration



## balanga (Jul 19, 2017)

I understand that the TIME utility can be used to measure the duration of command execution...

Can anyone give me an example, for instance, about how to measure how long it takes to 'build world'?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2017)

There are two 'time' commands actually, both are slightly different. There's the CSH time(1) builtin and there's /usr/bin/time. I prefer the latter because it has some handy options:
`/usr/bin/time -h make buildworld`

The -h switch will print the time info in "human" readable format.


----------



## balanga (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks for explaining the '-h' switch... I ran `time -h` and got 'Command not found' - now  I know why.


----------

